# Free Book Finds: May 2011 (No Self Promotion, Please!)



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Post your free* book finds here.

Click here for the April 2011 thread.

This thread is for members to post your Free book finds, no self-promotion please. And please do not link through other sites: use KindleBoards affiliate links (link-maker above) or generic Amazon links. 

If you have a book of your own to promote, you may start a thread all your own in the Book Bazaar to promote your book, to post news and to talk to your fans! Of course, you may also list the book in your Avatar and signature. Thanks!

Tip: typing in the title in addition to including the cover helps when doing searches!

We generally try to keep this thread on topic with book posts only, off-topic posts will be "pruned"! This helps members who use the "new post" indicator or who have subscribed to the thread. Thanks for your cooperation!

Ann & Betsy
Book Bazaar Moderators

**buyer beware: though books are free when posted here, prices on Amazon can change without warning so be sure to look before you click!
**international members: these books are free in the US, but may not be free in your country. Again, be sure to look before you click*


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Happy May Day!

A Tailor-Made Bride:


Too Close to Home:


Today We Are Rich:


Disaster Status:


Two Wars:


Making Waves:


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

This is an audiobook and not a kindle book (but it is available for kindle). The audio is mp3 format so it will play on the kindle if you like. I picked it up last week for kindle but have not had a chance to read it yet. It is free for the month of May.








The Next Story by Tim Challies at http://christianaudio.com/free

Even the least technical among us are being pressed from all sides by advances in digital technology. We rely upon computers, cell phones, and the Internet for communication, commerce, and entertainment. Yet even though we live in this "instant message" culture, many of us feel disconnected, and we question if all this technology is really good for our souls.

In a manner that's accessible, thoughtful, and biblical, author Tim Challies addresses questions such as:
• How has life-and faith-changed now that everyone is available all the time through mobile phones?
• How does our constant connection to these digital devices affect our families and our church communities?
• What does it mean that almost two billion humans are connected by the Internet &#8230; with hundreds of millions more coming online each year?

Providing the reader with a framework they can apply to any technology, Tim Challies explains how and why our society has become reliant on digital technology, what it means for our lives, and how it impacts the Christian faith.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Free Game


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

There are 61 new freebies up today they can all be found if you scroll down this page: http://www.jungle-search.com/US/kindle.php

55 of them are "TextVook" (ie. American history 101, cellular biology 101, Chemistry 101 etc...)

Then there's 
  

And a couple of those how to do better in business type of book.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

A Praying Life: Connecting with God in a Distracting World:


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

The Call of Zulina:


Lie Down in Green Pastures: A Psalm 23 Mystery


----------



## Dani Kay (Jan 21, 2011)

It Happens Every Spring
by: Catherine Palmer


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Doing Good: A Grace-Filled Approach to Holiness


----------



## Dani Kay (Jan 21, 2011)

Sparks Fly
by: Lucy Kevin


Songs For A Teenage Nomad
by: Kim Culbertson


Secret in Salem
by: Sheri Anderson


SEALed with a Kiss
by: Mary Daughtridge


----------



## Dani Kay (Jan 21, 2011)

Dead Girl Walking
by: Linda Joy Singleton


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

*IMPORTANT NOTE ABOUT ONE OF THE FREEBIES:* One Lucky Cowboy was and is currently free, but I was charged $4.61. I sent a mail to Kindle customer service and I'm sure they'll take care of it, but still, check your accounts to make sure this didn't happen to you.

Now that I'm reading the description, I have no idea what on earth even possessed me to even 1-click that book.  I must've gone on a freebie 1-click rampage that day. 

_-- UPDATE: I was refunded within hours. --_


----------



## beejay3 (Jul 26, 2009)

5 classics available (info. courtesy of kolorbooks - can I say that?):
Midnight Cowboy: 

The Graduate: 

Shoeless Joe: 

A Passage to India: 

Red Alert: 

Happy reading!


----------



## Stephen Prosapio (Jul 13, 2010)

Hey you guys -- Saturday afternoon in CA and I just noticed that the top 5 sellers on Kindle's FREE list are very prominent novels. I've read Shoeless Joe (the novel Field of Dreams was based off of) and it's very good. I'm snapping up these other novels while they're FREE!

Good luck!


----------



## CandyTX (Apr 13, 2009)

Fixing Freddie *(NO LONGER FREE)*
Author: Paula Munier
Memoir (single mom, pets, humor)


----------



## slavetoabunny (Sep 17, 2010)

Fixing Freddie is no longer free.


----------



## CandyTX (Apr 13, 2009)

Some religious stuff this morning...

Shrouded in Silence
Author: Robert Wise
(Christian Suspense)


The Grad's Guide to Surviving Stressful Times
Author: TH1NK
(Christian Self Help)


The Rules of Life, Expanded Edition: A Personal Code for Living a Better, Happier, More Successful Life
Author: Richard Templar
(Christan Self Help)


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Don't Make Me Come Up There! Quiet Moments For Busy Moms


*NO LONGER FREE*


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

There are 255 new Free books on Amazon.com today. I check via http://www.jungle-search.com/US/kindle.php

UK Freebies not including public domain: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/search?node=341689031&p_15=-domain&p_36=0-0&redirect=true

US Freebies not including Public Domain: http://www.amazon.com/gp/search?node=154606011&p_15=-domain&p_36=0-0&redirect=true


----------



## Tuttle (Jun 10, 2010)

BTackitt said:


> There are 255 new Free books on Amazon.com today. I am working on making links for all of them, but if you don't want to wait,


It looks like most of those are public domains - also aren't from today. Lots and lots of german public domain books.

The three I found that aren't are




And this one without a cover:
Bring on the Blessings with Bonus Material


----------



## CandyTX (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm not sure how to set these up to go to Amazon, but there's a lot of them (not public domain). List is at http://www.ereaderiq.com/free/


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Tuttle said:


> It looks like most of those are public domains - also aren't from today. Lots and lots of german public domain books.


um.. none are public domain if you follow the links.. that's what the filter -domain gets rid of.

I check http://www.jungle-search.com/US/kindle.php daily. that's where I found 255 new ones.

Ok.. On further inspection, MANY MANY MANY of these are very short stories.. 15kb or less


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

Amazon is price matching some books that are free on other sites. A good portion are Kindleboard authors. There are a few threads about it in the writers cafe. Its awesome and I'm slowly trying to go through and snag some. http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,66296.0.html is one thread over there that the authors are adding their books to as they find out they are free. Really cool!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

http://www.jungle-search.com/US/kindle.php Shows about 30 new freebies today.. Some look to be redone classics, but others are current.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

the UK ones listed at http://www.jungle-search.com/UK/kindle.php don't seem to have changed in the past 2 days, but this is the link users of the UK store can get books from.


----------



## Sciamano (Mar 23, 2011)

PraiseGod13 said:


> Don't Make Me Come Up There! Quiet Moments For Busy Moms


No longer free? It says $8.71

_Thanks, sciamano. I've modified the original post to reflect the price change. --Betsy_


----------



## Dani Kay (Jan 21, 2011)

The Thirteenth Unicorn
by:W. D. Newman


My Father's Dragon
by:Ruth Stiles Gannett

**** link worked earlier but now it shows a "404" error *** *

Dandy Detects: A Victorian San Francisco Story
by:M. Louisa Locke


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

_Four Corners of the Sky_ - Michael Malone

N


----------



## Rai Aren (Apr 26, 2009)

Here's another free one:



Cheers,

~Rai


----------



## CandyTX (Apr 13, 2009)

Fortune's Deception: Fortune, Book 1
Author: Karen Erickson
(Erotic Romance)


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Freedom from Performing:


The Pastor's Wife:


eye of the god:


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

UK Kindlers Remember that you can find freebies in the UK Kindle store using http://www.jungle-search.com/UK/kindle.php

Many KB authors have freebies on that list right now.. click that link, scroll down the page, and they are already listed there for you.. ALL Amazon.co.uk freebies right at your convenience.


----------



## krissynae (Feb 21, 2009)

http://www.amazon.com/Forever-Young-Diet-Lifestyle-ebook/dp/B004RCNSDI/ref=kinw_tu_recs_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

15 new books today, a couple are from KB Authors. http://www.jungle-search.com/US/kindle.php

UK Kindlers it's not showing anything different from yesterday. sorry.

_edit...note that some Chrome users have reported the link locks up the browser; it seems to work just fine in Safari and Firefox. scroll down to see the free books. and some extraneous chatty posts have been deleted.  -- Ann_


----------



## Shellybean (Apr 22, 2009)

Just got notice of this


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)




----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

More than 30 new Freebies listed tonight... about half seem to be religious... a handful are "preview chapters" some are KB members.. David McAfee & Scott Nicholson each have one that I know of.. there may be others. If my connection was more consistent I'd link them.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I haven't seen this one posted yet. Thought it sounded interesting.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

20+ new ones today.. some very short, 15kb... some full length >400kb.


----------



## Dani Kay (Jan 21, 2011)

Heart of the Witch
by: Alicia Dean


The Dogs of Rome
by: Conor Fitzgerald 


The Lens and the Looker
by:Lory S. Kaufman


----------



## Dani Kay (Jan 21, 2011)

Bound by the Heart
by: Marsha Canham


----------



## angelmum3 (Sep 12, 2010)

Lots of free books up today - including a previous $1.99 version of

20,000 Leagues 



DESCRIPTION: What do you treasure and how far would you go to find it? Peter and Farren are two brothers who think adventure is sneaking into a pub or going rabbit hunting. Little do they know! Soon the youths are on a whirlwind trip of betrayal, daggers, self-discovery and a giant reticulated python! Somehow they have to find a way to stop fighting with each other, avoid a sadistic Navy Admiral and a mysterious cloaked pirate captain, whilst remembering to tap the biscuits on the side of the ship - maggots are never good for breakfast!

Hilda the Wicked Witch


A fairy-land witch gets transported to our world and struggles to go home.

Round the Sofa


Long ago I was placed by my parents under the medical treatment of a certain Mr. Dawson, a surgeon in Edinburgh, who had obtained a reputation for the cure of a particular class of diseases. I was sent with my governess into lodgings near his house, in the Old Town.

Famous Men of Science


Famous men of science by Sarah Knowles Bolton. Learn about the works, discoveries, and lives of the various scientists that have paved the path for modern science today. Scientists such as Galileo, Issac Newton, Alexander von Humboldt, Humphry Davy, and many more.

Still Life With Murder


Nominated for the prestigious Mary Higgins Clark Award, Still Life With Murder is Book #1 of P.B. Ryan's acclaimed historical mystery series featuring Boston governess Nell Sweeney and opium-smoking former battle surgeon Will Hewitt. Long thought to have died during the Civil War, Will is arrested for murder, and it's up to Nell to prove his innocence. Originally published by Berkley Prime Crime.

Twin Shorts


Hey I'm Priscilla, a.k.a Priscilla the Great. Usually, I like to talk about how my life got a little crazy after I learned about my special powers. Okay, it got a lot crazy. I mean, you try going through middle school with fire shooting out of your fingers. Awkward. But this time, it's not about me. Twin Shorts is all about my little brothers, Charlie and Chester, a.k.a The Devil Twins.

Gunboat Number 14

It's 1808 and Sweden is at war with Russia. The war is not going well. On land, the Swedish army is retreating continuously and all that stands between the Russians and the Swedish mainland are the gunboats of the inshore fleet. The sea war amongst the islands of the Finnish and Swedish archipelagos is a special kind of war, fought in open boats by badly equipped men without proper training. Fighting the weather as much as the Russians, Lieutenant Johan Kuhlin commands a small squadron of three gunboats on special duty. During the short and wet summer, he learns that an independent command isn't all glory and that spies can be more dangerous than Russian guns.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

There are 17 new freebies today including the ones listed by angelmum. A few of them, including the "Twin Shorts" above are by KB members.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

*Thriller:*
Blood of My Brother


----------



## Dani Kay (Jan 21, 2011)

DIY Cocktails
by: Marcia Simmons


----------



## bwbollom (Jul 30, 2010)

I've never done this, so I'm sure I'm not linking everything the right way, but here's one that just went free...








2:46: Aftershocks: Stories from the Japan Earthquake
http://www.amazon.com/Aftershocks-Stories-Japan-Earthquake-ebook/dp/B004VP3KHK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1306557203&sr=8-1


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Just downloaded a free book that looks like a good read, although I haven't tried it yet. Here it is: http://www.amazon.com/Murder-Sweeney-Mysteries-formerly-ebook/dp/B003UV98MM

Don't know how long it'll be free so grab it fast if it looks like your cup of tea.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

For the June 2011 Free Books, go here.

Betsy


----------

